# Who Were The First "Teenagers"



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)

Interesting article about when children were first considered teenagers...http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/who-were-the-first-teenagers/


----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 25, 2014)

When I was a teenager, we all thought that WE were the first ones to ever _(fill in the blank)._ I guess teenagers have always felt that way. My kids certainly did, and it seems that my grandchildren do now.

When my kids, and now my grandkids, said/say "You just don't understand!" there was/is no way on God's green earth to explain to them that yes, I absolutely did/do. After all, I was never a teenager. I've _always_ been Mom or Gramma


----------



## Bee (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel I have been a teenager for ever.:bigwink:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, yeah, Bee. In my mind I'm still 16. My body, however, tells a whole 'nuther story, and if there's any mistaking the body, my head of almost-white hair is a dead giveaway!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2014)

Sixteen in my mind here too!   I think our generation of seniors understands more about the kids today than any other generation of oldsters in the past.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like Annette had a close encounter with some coral on her thigh ...

I think teens have always had an influence on society, ever since Og Jr. sneaked out after dark to see little Miss Ug.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Apr 28, 2014)

What a good article, SeaBreeze!


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2014)

The Teen age Brain


----------

